# Keep them in your thoughts.



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Earlier this week my wife learned from a close friend that her son, less than two weeks older than my 3 year old, had a tumor in his brain. They found out on Wednesday. Today was the surgery to remove the tumor. The surgery went well, but the tumor was found to be cancerous.

This is the third time I've seen cancer in someone so young. The first was my cousin. She was the youngest case of her type of cancer that UCLA Medical Center had ever seen. After several surgeries on her neck and aggressive treatment, she has been able to lead a wonderful life including winning Miss Teen beauty pageants.

The second was the daughter of some friends of ours. They are missionaries with MAF. They were on a mission in the middle of no where (Southeast Asia somewhere) when their daughter became violently ill. When weather permitted they flew out of the jungles and to the nearest large city where doctors tried to stabilize their little girl. Once stabilized the entire family was flown back to the States in hopes that treatment could reverse the cancer. This didn't work. They had to watch their little girl deteriorate into nothing.

We can only hope for young Nat as he and his family fight this battle. His parents and little brother are by his side in the Children's Hospital 24 hrs a day right now.

Please take a moment to think of Nat, and any other children who need help. If you are the kind who prays, please try to say a little prayer each time you see anything that reminds you of your children, children you know, or your own childhood.

And if you know of anyone who needs my thoughts and prayers, please post here.

Thanks...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Seeing children suffer is the hardest thing of all. I hope he pulls through this and lives a normal life.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

After some research, this particular cancer has a 60-80% survival rate so we're all hoping...


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

What does he have? Is it a meningioma, astrocytoma, or glioblastoma? Childhood nervous system tumors can be quite varied in their prognosis. The good news is, kids have a way of doing amazingly well even with some pretty horrible things. Trena is right, watching kids suffer is the worst. I wish you & him the best of luck.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

He will definitely be in our thoughts, along with his family and friends.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's another good friend's blog. She has added info on Nat.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Tell me about it. Working in the hospital setting has allowed me to witness the many events of the aforementioned tragedies. To me, these patients are like my family. It is especially sad when you come across toddlers. 

So yes, they will always be in my prayer


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Please take a moment to think of Nat, and any other children who need help. If you are the kind who prays, please try to say a little prayer each time you see anything that reminds you of your children, children you know, or your own childhood.
> 
> And if you know of anyone who needs my thoughts and prayers, please post here.


 Mike, I love you buddy. You really are the best.

Done.

No need to ask twice.

May miracles surround you everywhere you look, and all your friends too. And children everywhere.

From Heart to Heaven, Jesus hear my prayer. Heal this little one. And all those that need a prayer.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Spidergrrrl (Oct 11, 2006)

Mike,

Trena is so right - it so so hard to see the little ones suffer. Young Nat is in my thoughts and prayers as well. 

*hugs*


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

He'll be in my prayers for sure. God has helped me so many times, and i'm sure he will hear about this situation.

I hope little boy Nat will get through it, god will hear our prayers to help him.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Our Phone/DSL (and 5000 others) were down the last week. Nat is doing quite well. They think they got everything with the surgery. He'll get chemo but not radiation as radiation on children under 5 has a significant risk of stopping physical and mental development. Worst case, they hope to keep it in check until he's old enough for radiation.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am glad he is doing well, best wishes!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Mike, I'm glad to hear the surgery went well. Children seem to have remarkable ability to recover, I hope all works well for him!


----------

